
The Statistical Crisis in Science: The Cult of 'P' [pdf] - gwern
http://lib.ugent.be/fulltxt/RUG01/002/304/385/RUG01-002304385_2016_0001_AC.pdf
======
closed
Interesting article! It seems like they were very careful about using simple,
approachable language, which seems huge in helping people loosen their kung-fu
grip on p-values.

One of their sections, "P-values are not posterior probabilities", reminded me
of an interesting blog post by Daniel Lakens about the opposite, "The relation
between p-values and the probability H0 is true is not weak enough to ban
p-values":

[http://daniellakens.blogspot.com/2015/11/the-relation-
betwee...](http://daniellakens.blogspot.com/2015/11/the-relation-between-p-
values-and.html)

